# Rental WantedDriving Dostance From Boston



## radmoo (Sep 4, 2015)

Sept 25-29 or Oct 2-6
1br1bath


----------



## silentg (Sep 4, 2015)

By driving distance from Boston, how far do you want to go? One hour ? Or more?


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

Advertising is NOT permitted in this forum.  Please review the TUG BBS Posting Rules, especially Rule 2, before posting again.

Moving to Last Minute Rentals Wanted forum.


----------

